# gear oil



## RI2.0t (Jan 21, 2010)

i have a audi 2.0t and i was wondering if i should use royal purple for my gear oil...my car takes gear oil instead of trany fluid. someone said i shouldnt..can anyone give me a suggestion as to y i should or you think its ok


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: gear oil (RI2.0t)*

i just did my clutch and changed my fluid with Mobile 1 75w 90...


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: gear oil (Vdubed13)*

2006 A3 manual trans calls for G 052 171 A2 synthetic 70w75, good luck finding that anywhere.
Best match is a GL-4 or low reactivity GL-5 in a 75w80 grade, widely available from a lot of great lube companies.


----------

